# Russian Watch Manufacturers



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I know one of you will be able to sate my curiosity and tell me the name of the manufacturer of this watch?

Also as a suggestion, maybe a sticky topic listing key ones translated from what's shown on the face to the English equivalent? I am sure many would find this useful.

Thanks


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

It's a 'Start'.

Pre-60s name used by the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory* which became Slava in the late 50s, I think.

* That's the top line of the text at 6.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Many thanks Draygo. Much appreciated.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

No problem 

Btw, I love the numbers on that era of watch - found on others, like Pobeda, too.


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Try this url...

http://www.ussrwatches.info/brands/


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I also have a listing on my timekeeprs site - - "anglicised" versions of a number of makes


----------



## craighughes1084 (May 17, 2012)

Ð¥Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾ÑˆÐ¾!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Menat to add Robin, Google Cyrillic Alphabet and take the image link there. It'as surprisinf what you can learn just by "translating" the letters into English opnes!


----------

